# Suche Klöckner Moeller PS3-AC und PRG 3 Handbücher, Anleitungen etc.



## hidimont (18 Mai 2013)

Hallo SPS-Leute,

habe mir vor kurzem eine Klöckner Moeller PS3-AC mit einem Handprogrammiergerät PRG 3 zugelegt, leider ohne Handbücher. 
Die Suche nach einem Programmier-Handbuch (Handbücher) hat bis jetzt keine Ergebnisse gebracht. 
Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen, vlt. hat jemand das Buch als PDF oder als JPG-gescannt?

Und noch was, welche Batterie-Typ kommen in PS3 rein?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Uwe Schröder (19 Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Du brauchst zwei Stück!
Der Batterietyp ist: N
( LR1 AM5 MN9100 Minimicro Stilo 1,5V 4901 Lady)

mfg Uwe
( Unterlagen habe ich, einscannen dauert mir zu lange, einfach fragen ....)


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2013)

http://www.applied-automation.com/products/klockner/ps3.shtml 
http://downloads.applied-automation.com/sam/moeller/ps3/index.html 

Harald


----------



## hidimont (21 Mai 2013)

Uwe und Harald, vielen Dank für eure schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort.
Eigentlich brauche ich die allgemeinen Infos zum Bedienen von PRG3. Unter dem Link von Harald sind einige Infos zum Bedienung von PRG3 vorhanden aber leider in Englisch, aber immerhin bin ich ein Stück weiter gekommen und die passende Batterien habe ich auch schon bestellt.
Gruß
Dimitrij


----------



## Tempo (1 September 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche noch Handbücher zur Moeller PS3, die beiden verlinkten Adressen sind leider nicht mehr vorhanden.
Gibt es noch einen aktuellen Link oder hat jemand die Datei lokal gespeichert.

Ich möchte ein Backup von einer laufenden PS3 erstellen, habe nur noch das PRG3 mit Kabel. 
mfg
Albert


----------



## Dirk.Schneider (9 September 2020)

Hallo Albert

darf ich fragen wo die Masch. steht ?

mfg Dirk Schneider


----------



## Tempo (9 September 2020)

Hallo Dirk,
kein Problem, die Steuerung steht bei mir in 32469 Petershagen.
mfg Albert


----------



## Dirk.Schneider (9 September 2020)

Hallo Albert

leider zu weit weg von mir
Ich wohne in Bayern

mfg Dirk Schneider


----------

